# Homemade bead tubes?



## Shag (Apr 13, 2007)

I received my first ever order of beads from Heartfelt today, and for some reason, decided not to order any tubes. I just have two small 20ct humis for the time being, and I'm trying to figure out the best way to use the beads for these...

Anyone ever made any homemade tubes? Any suggestions on how I might do so? I don't have any idea how the "official" tubes are designed, making it somewhat difficult to try and duplicate them, lol...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just use panty hose and make a little bag.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I use mesh filter bags from PetSmart. You could also use pantyhose. Aluminum cigar tubes with small holes drilled into them will also work.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Stick with the pantyhose or filter bags. I first used tupperware with holes punched in the top but that was a mess.


----------



## Shag (Apr 13, 2007)

With the pantyhose option, do I need to worry about contact with the cigars? Things are pretty tight in a 20ct, and maintaining separation would be difficult...

If I don't have to worry about contact, can/should I put cigars on top of, or below the bead bag?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

The bead filled pantyhose might not hurt the cigars if they come in contact with them, but I'd rather play it safe.

You can spray the beads through the bag and then dry it off with a paper towel . I'd set it on a thin piece of plastic, like a lid, or a piece of cedar if you have one. Something so the bag will not come in direct contact with the cigars.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I use cleaned out Skoal cans with holes drilled in the top. They work great.


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

Absolutely. Any kind of tube with small holes punched in them. Take and M&M Minis tube and poke holes in it with a safety pin or needle. I got an old Reeses miniatures Christmas tube that I use in one of my humis. It's Arts and Crafts time baby!!!!


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Shag said:


> I received my first ever order of beads from Heartfelt today, and for some reason, decided not to order any tubes. I just have two small 20ct humis for the time being, and I'm trying to figure out the best way to use the beads for these...
> 
> Anyone ever made any homemade tubes? Any suggestions on how I might do so? I don't have any idea how the "official" tubes are designed, making it somewhat difficult to try and duplicate them, lol...


Sorta, I had some of those older gel style tubes. I dumped the gel and replaced them with beads. worked out fine.


----------



## johnnybot3000 (Apr 13, 2007)

WWMW (what would macgyver do)??? 

Those are some creative solutions there.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I've used pantyhose but found rewetting the beads to be a pain.
Wal-Mart has the little plastic bar soap and toothbrush containers in the pharmacy samplers area. Poke some holes in these and they work great. I use the soap containers for my Montegue cabinet and a couple of the toothpaste tubes for my 150 ct desktop. These take about the same space as a large Churchill

oh yeah, and at about $0.80 each they are way cheap


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

In some of my 40-50 count humis I just put the beads in a shot glass.
Seems to work fine & doesn't take up much space. 

In others, I use pantyhose with a piece of plastic wrap placed underneath so as not to come in contact with the cigars. Also seems to do the job.

Third tactic is I've taken some of my old foam holders, opened them up & filled with beads. Works good, so long as you put it in right (open) side up & don't attach to the top upside down, as some of the smaller bead pieces snow down. Bad snow! Bad Bad!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah, I have been trying to figure this one out as well, searching plumbing an hardware supply places. I know where to get the (red) caps I just need to find that perforated tubing. I am hoping to cut it to fit the height of my 165 QT Igloo and place them filled in the 4 corners. I know that stuff is out there but until I find it I am using these


I picked up several of them a the local Petco or Petsmart for $1.99 plus tax. 

I guess I could just ask Heartfelt Industries what industry supplies the tubing. As long as I am polite he can only refuse to answer...

BTW the last time I checked Heartfelt was out of this size filter bags. (4 x 12) $3.99 each + shipping.

The search continues...


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

EvanS said:


> I've used pantyhose but found rewetting the beads to be a pain.Wal-Mart has the little plastic bar soap and toothbrush containers in the pharmacy samplers area. Poke some holes in these and they work great. I use the soap containers for my Montegue cabinet and a couple of the toothpaste tubes for my 150 ct desktop. These take about the same space as a large Churchill
> 
> oh yeah, and at about $0.80 each they are way cheap


How were you wetting them? I use the pantyhose and just stretch them out and spray them with a plant sprayer. Funny I used to do the same thing with the soap and toothbrush containers but it was a pain to open them up to recharge and not spill them.

With the pantyhose I just dry off the outside and toss them back in.


----------



## jerseynewbie (Feb 28, 2007)

johnnybot3000 said:


> WWMW (what would macgyver do)???
> 
> Those are some creative solutions there.


Wouldn't that be WWMD? You must be smoking an extra extra fuerte for sure!

(Either that or you're scared to mention WMD in America. And I can't blame you for that!)


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

smokin5 said:


> In some of my 40-50 count humis I just put the beads in a shot glass.
> Seems to work fine & doesn't take up much space.
> 
> In others, I use pantyhose with a piece of plastic wrap placed underneath so as not to come in contact with the cigars. Also seems to do the job.
> ...


Put them in pantyhose and then inside the holders. No more snow.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I use some small plastic containers from the dollar store, if they are too tall, cut them down. Have 2 in each humi; take up about the space of one cigar.:2


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

kvm said:


> Put them in pantyhose and then inside the holders. No more snow.


Of course! Now why didn't I think of that?
Excellent idea. That's why I love this joint!:tu


----------



## johnnybot3000 (Apr 13, 2007)

jerseynewbie said:


> Wouldn't that be WWMD? You must be smoking an extra extra fuerte for sure!
> 
> (Either that or you're scared to mention WMD in America. And I can't blame you for that!)


whoops! i guess with all the talk of pantyhose, I musta meant "what would MacGuyver wear" !! :ss


----------



## mudd (Apr 9, 2007)

Does anyone have a line on perforated tubing? I've searched a little on the web, but haven't found anything exactly like the tubes most places sell.


----------



## jerseynewbie (Feb 28, 2007)

mudd said:


> Does anyone have a line on perforated tubing? I've searched a little on the web, but haven't found anything exactly like the tubes most places sell.


I did some serious searching too. Not because I think Heartfelt and the others are overpriced, but just because DYI is in my blood. And because I'm too stubborn to believe that the people behind these sites could figure it out and I can't.

However I don't believe you'll find an answer here, especially since Heartfelt has such a good reputation on this site. Once again, not because Heartfelt didn't earn it. Afterall the beads are cutting edge and they really do give great, prompt service.

On a side note, does anyone else find themself being diplomatic every day just because they're worried that the world will misunderstand them and think that they're being offensive? Or am I the only weakling who's not willing to take the chance on being misunderstood? Thanks.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i've used plastic cigar tubes from 80cent sticks w/small holes drilled in them-stuck beads in bag then slid into tube-pull out to check or to spray-wait, that didn't sound right.......


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I've always used pantyhose. 

As far as rewetting goes I don't spray my beads to fill them. I put a wet antimicrobial sponge in a plastic tray into my humi overnight. The water that evaporates from the sponge is absorbed by the beads.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

txmatt said:


> I've always used pantyhose.
> 
> As far as rewetting goes I don't spray my beads to fill them. I put a wet antimicrobial sponge in a plastic tray into my humi overnight. The water that evaporates from the sponge is absorbed by the beads.


I do exactly what he says! It works great...


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

jerseynewbie said:


> I did some serious searching too. Not because I think Heartfelt and the others are overpriced, but just because DYI is in my blood. And because I'm too stubborn to believe that the people behind these sites could figure it out and I can't.
> 
> However I don't believe you'll find an answer here, especially since Heartfelt has such a good reputation on this site. Once again, not because Heartfelt didn't earn it. Afterall the beads are cutting edge and they really do give great, prompt service.
> 
> On a side note, does anyone else find themself being diplomatic every day just because they're worried that the world will misunderstand them and think that they're being offensive? Or am I the only weakling who's not willing to take the chance on being misunderstood? Thanks.


I undertsand what you are saying.

DIY here... I am currently in communications with a company that sells humidty control silica gel products for use in maintaining RH levels in museum displays. They are the US distributors of a product made in Japan by Fuji Silysia Chemical Ltd. Click on the link (company name) to read about the product they manufacture. I have also contacted a German company, Long Life for Art, that is a Euopean distributor, this company has a website that will provide a good education on the particluar silica gel beads that are of interest to us. In particular a silica gel that is manufactured / pre-conditioned to maintain RH set points ranging from 60%-80%.

While at the other end of the spectrum I have been testing and experimenting with a silica gel beads that are sold for use in the pet industry. With the information I have gathered from the Japanese manufacturers and their distributors of there product I am determining if this pet industry product can be conditioned to maintain a particluar RH set point. So far this testing has been going on for the past few weeks in a controlled environment and is showing some good results. The issue now is how long the pet industry silica beads can maintain their set point. I realize that many here and on other forums have snickered at the use silica beads packaged and sold for use as cat liter (Exquisicat Pearl Fresh), I understand the squeamishness. Reading the label on the packaging shows the ingredients to be "silica, oxygen, water", that is all.

So by taking a scientific approach I am focusing on the conditioning of these silica gel beads to see what results, who knows it may be a dead end. Leaving me with the alternative choice of using Fuji Silysia Chemical Ltd. product. With Fuji it is only a matter of pricing related to volume purchases.

So I will continue to search for that perforated plastic tubing, 'cause I know it is out there being manufactured with intended use for something other than what we use it for. For now I use the tubes I have purchased from Heartfelt as well as the aquarium filter bags that I mentioned earlier in this thread.

With all of the time and money spent on communication, research and testing I have an ever increasing appreciation for our fellow BOTL at Heartfelt Industries...but with a high suspicion that the products being sold are, for the most part, not specifically manufactured for our intended use.

DIY marches on, while hopefully not stepping on other's toes. 

-Richard


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

kvm said:


> How were you wetting them? I use the pantyhose and just stretch them out and spray them with a plant sprayer.....


NOT with a sprayer - no one ever accused me of being that bright. I was using a 500cc syringe. No doubt the sprayer would be the way to go.

Now I never open the containrs or the panythose. Instead I do somewhat like txmatt, 'cept I just wet and wring out a paper towel and lay it over the beads overnight. Of course i am in a climate where i never have to worry much about the beads needing to absorb moisture, so if they get overcharged it's no big deal


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> ...but with a high suspicion that the products being sold are, for the most part, not specifically manufactured for our intended use.


Of course they are not intended just for cigar use - neither are a lot of the products we use - but like anything else they have been adapted for our use.

Artsorb itself is no big secret. It's just that the distributors are not going to be selling to the average Joe an ounce or two to protect a painting or whatever - they want to sell in quantities. And that's where people like Viper, The Puck, etc step in. They purchase the quantities to be broken down for the guy only wanting that ounce.

As for the Kitty Litter debate that comes up every so often - Why in the world would a Kitty Litter manufacture attempt or even try to design the litter to regulate RH at any given specific level? That would be like saying - Okay, we are going to soak up cat piss to this level and then give it back. It's sole function is to soak up cat piss - pure and simple.

Anyway - I'm a big fan and charter member of the DIY crowd - but I also subscribe to the KISS principle - :ss

Ron


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

RGD said:


> Of course they are not intended just for cigar use - neither are a lot of the products we use - but like anything else they have been adapted for our use.
> 
> Artsorb itself is no big secret. It's just that the distributors are not going to be selling to the average Joe an ounce or two to protect a painting or whatever - they want to sell in quantities. And that's where people like Viper, The Puck, etc step in. They purchase the quantities to be broken down for the guy only wanting that ounce.
> 
> ...


Just having fun and pretending that I'm a scientist.

Yes, I have visited your website and have admired your industrious work, (photography, woodworking & electrical included), very nice.

It was my impression that most people purchase more than a few ounces of beads at a time but hey I understand what you are saying.

I understand the KISS principle and being stupid can be a problem when not keeping it simple, but it is not the first or probably the last time I have appeared as a fool on a mission.

Like I said I was hoping not to step on any toes, just trying to participate in the forum with some meaningful and hopefully not mean spirited content.

BTW your recent content concerning cigar preparation, Cigar Cutting 101, was most excellent and your daughter shows much promise as a photographer.

Nothing ventured nothing gained, essentially one can't get very far if not willing to take a risk, even if that risk is as innocent as placing a few words on a adult playground such as this.

-Richard

PS The minimum order for ArtsSorb and related cassettes containing ArtSorb are not as large as I originally thought, PM me if you would like to have the price list that was emailed me.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> . . .
> Like I said I was hoping not to step on any toes, just trying to participate in the forum with some meaningful and hopefully not mean spirited content.
> . . .


Richard - you are doing fine! Like I said, after reading what I typed a moment ago - I certainly could have done a better job so that it appeared like it should - good lively conversation. My apologies!

:ss

Ron


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

tzaddi said:


> I undertsand what you are saying.
> 
> DIY here... I am currently in communications with a company that sells humidty control silica gel products for use in maintaining RH levels in museum displays. They are the US distributors of a product made in Japan by Fuji Silysia Chemical Ltd. Click on the link (company name) to read about the product they manufacture. I have also contacted a German company, Long Life for Art, that is a Euopean distributor, this company has a website that will provide a good education on the particluar silica gel beads that are of interest to us. In particular a silica gel that is manufactured / pre-conditioned to maintain RH set points ranging from 60%-80%.
> 
> ...


No Toe Stepping going on. But I don't believe heartfelt or anyone else has ever advertised that the beads were application specific. a couple of years ago I was doing my own research and found pretty much the same thing you have. The beads are primarily used for museums to keep the oils in paintings at the right RH level so that they do not dry out and crack in their air conditioned surroundings. And the same issue I ran into when ordering is that they sell in bulk. I think at the time the best place I found wanted to sell in 20 or 30 pound increments at minimum, and since I wasn't interested in going into business selling beads, that's when I contacted heartfelt. 

So you can consider your suspicions confirmed.


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

lotta great ideals... :ss


----------



## mudd (Apr 9, 2007)

tzaddi thanks for the line on the mesh bags. I kept looking at plumbing supplies and couldn't find what I needed. Pet Smart had them for a good price with free shipping.


----------



## chemyst (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm using 3 different options:

1) an aluminum tubo from an RyJ. I used a 1/16' drill bit to
poke holes(40-50) in the aluminum, while watching TV. It has
a twist cap and easily holds 1/2 - 1 oz. of beads

2) old 35mm film can. Either poke holes in it, or just leave
the cap off. Holds about 1 oz. of beads

3) I made a petrie dish type holder using the plastic top of a
Chef Boy-R-Dee mini ravioli microwave container. It mates
perfectly with a plastic lid from a container of cake frosting
(any brand) Holds about 1/2 oz. of beads

Chemyst


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> While at the other end of the spectrum I have been testing and experimenting with a silica gel beads that are sold for use in the pet industry. With the information I have gathered from the Japanese manufacturers and their distributors of there product I am determining if this pet industry product can be conditioned to maintain a particluar RH set point. So far this testing has been going on for the past few weeks in a controlled environment and is showing some good results. The issue now is how long the pet industry silica beads can maintain their set point. I realize that many here and on other forums have snickered at the use silica beads packaged and sold for use as cat liter (Exquisicat Pearl Fresh), I understand the squeamishness. Reading the label on the packaging shows the ingredients to be "silica, oxygen, water", that is all.
> 
> So by taking a scientific approach I am focusing on the conditioning of these silica gel beads to see what results, who knows it may be a dead end. Leaving me with the alternative choice of using Fuji Silysia Chemical Ltd. product. With Fuji it is only a matter of pricing related to volume purchases.
> 
> -Richard


So how did the test go?

I have 65% Viper beads that I can spray with distilled water, toss back in the humidor and the humidor is right in the 64%-66% range. No fuss, no muss.

Can the kitty litter do this or would I be required to add a water source until the RH gets into the range I want and then remove the water source until the RH drops out of the range I want?

Thanks
Ken


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Zoomschwortz said:


> So how did the test go?
> 
> I have 65% Viper beads that I can spray with distilled water, toss back in the humidor and the humidor is right in the 64%-66% range. No fuss, no muss.
> 
> ...


The testing went very well. Apart from my initial purchase of 1-lb. of Viper beads my 165 qt cooler, 200 ct. desktop and huge whole/cut leaf and pipe tobacco(in tins) chest have been cruising along for many months now. I have conditioned and keep the 165 qt and desktop humidor @ 67% and I keep the tobacco chest @ 80%.

I use Oregon Scientific remote units with a base station so it is easy to monitor each container. Rather than spray the beads which can cause fracturing resulting in the dreaded humidor snow, when the RH drops below 65% (or 80% in the case of the tobacco chest) I place a small piece of dampened cellulose sponge in the container and after the RH is back to where I want it I remove it. Generally the RH is very stable and only changes when I add new stock or play a game of coolerdor tetris. The recovery time after such a game of tetris may be a bit slower than the more expensive Viper type beads, but within a few hours the RH is back where it should be.

It is the conditioning of the KL Beads that is tedious and time consuming. Once that is accomplished it is only a matter of maintenance not unlike any other silica bead.

Hope that answers your question.

-Richard


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Thank you very much.
Ken


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

Great thread with some excellent ideas. Thanks guys, and the timing is perfect, I just got in a pound of beads. :tu


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

i hollowed out my old humidifiers that came with my humi's and used them. just don't tip them upside down!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

CigarMonkel said:


> i hollowed out my old humidifiers that came with my humi's and used them. just don't tip them upside down!


a (literally) neater way is to take apart the 'old humidifiers', put the beads in a stocking and put the stocking with the beads inside the humidifier casing. That way it's virtually mess free and still aesthetically pleasing... :tu


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I found thin 6in tubes on eBay, triangle, and poked holes in them. With the size I averaged out that each would work for 8 cigars and dispersed them accordingly. I even gave some to *spagg* and we've both had great success with them. And I pour the water right onto them, no time for the slow stuff.


----------



## psu08 (Oct 7, 2007)

chemyst said:


> 2) old 35mm film can. Either poke holes in it, or just leave
> the cap off. Holds about 1 oz. of beads


I like this idea. Thanks. I think I'll try this when I get my beads.


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

I picked up some mesh bags from walmart in the wedding section. They are used for holding the rice you throw at weddings. They come in different colors, small and large. Works great for me.:tu


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

Is there any negative effect if I keep my bead tubes _under_ my cigars? I have a 100 count humidor with 2 one ounce tubes in the bottom (one at each end) and a third one ounce tube in the top tray.


----------

